# אירוח בנושא שמלות כלה



## הנהלת הפורומים (30/4/12)

אירוח בנושא שמלות כלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בואו נהיה כנות עם עצמנו - מה יותר חשוב משמלת כלה? 
השמלה היא הפריט היחיד שלדמיין אותו מלווה את רובנו כבר מילדות... 
ראינו את השמלות בטלוויזיה, על קרובות משפחה, בעיתון - ועכשיו תורנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




עכשיו הגיע הזמן לשמלה משלנו - כל העיצובים שחשבנו עליהם לאורך השנים מתערבבים, קשה להחליט מה אנחנו בדיוק רוצות ואנחנו זקוקות למעט הכוונה.
או מצד שני - אנחנו יודעות בדיוק מה אנחנו רוצות - וצריכות מישהי שתעצב ותתפור בדיוק את שמלת החלומות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



באירוח הקרוב תקבלו את כל העצות והתשובות להן אתן זקוקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אנחנו שמחים לארח את *יערה נצר*, מעצבת שמלות כלה וערב, שתענה על כל שאלותיכן בנושא *שמלות כלה*.





 איך נעביר למעצבת באופן הטוב ביותר את העיצוב שאנו רוצות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 איזו גזרה תטיב ותחמיא לי ביותר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 מה היתרונות של תפירת השמלה אצל מעצבת ומהם החסרונות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 הייתי רוצה שמלה בגזרת סטרפלס, אבל חוששת שלא תתאים לגזרתי. האם יש פתרון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יערה תגיע להתארח ולענות על שאלותיכן *ביום חמישי הקרוב בין השעות 18:00-20:00*
אתן מוזמנות לשרשר שאלותיכן כבר מעכשיו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* אודות יערה נצר *





יערה נצר, מעצבת שמלות כלה וערב בסטודיו הממוקם בת"א, בוגרת המחלקה לעיצוב אופנה ב"שנקר". יערה מתמחה בשמלות כלה אופנתיות ומלאות שיק, ושמה דגש על איכות ונוחות. השמלות מאופיינות בגזרות מתוחכמות ומודרניות המחמיאות לגוף הנשי.

http://yaaranetzer.mitchatnim.co.il/


----------



## אביה המואביה (30/4/12)

יערה שלום! 
קודם כל, ברוכה הבאה!

כמה שאלות לי אלייך: 

1) האם עדיף לתפור שמלת כלה אצל מעצבים בעלי סטודיו לשמלות כלה, או שעדיף ללכת לתופרת שיש לה נסיון בשמלות כלה ולתפור אצלה?

2) מה כולל בד"כ מחיר של שמלת כלה להשכרה? ולקניה?

3) למה תשומת הלב שלנו צריכה להיות מופנית כאשר אנו באות לסגור תפירה של שמלה אצל מעצב? ולמה צריך לשים לב במהלך המדידות והתפירה של השמלה? אילו דגשים וטיפים את יכולה לתת לנו בנושא?


תודה רבה
אביה


----------



## YaaraNetzer (3/5/12)

שאלות מעולות! 
היי אביה,
1. שתי האופציות אפשרויות בהחלט, כמובן שלכל אחת מהן יש יתרונות וחסרונות. לגביי תופרות, היתרון העיקרי הוא המחיר. תופרת היא לא מעצבת, והידע שלה הוא בעיקר בתפירה, לכן הרבה פעמים אצל התופרות השמלה יכולה להראות קצת מיושנת (מבחינת הגיזרה והבדים). חשוב להגיע לתופרת כשאת יודעת בדיוק איזו שמלה את רוצה, מה מחמיא לך ומה את אוהבת (מחשופים, צמוד, סוגי בדים, מיקום קוי חתך, מחוך, וכן הלאה). לרב התופרות לא יהיו דוגמאות של שמלות כלה או צילומי קטלוג/כלות שהתחתנו.. אני מאוד ממליצה להגיע לתופרת עם המלצות אישיות. חשוב שהיא תהיה טובה, אמינה, ושיש ביניכן הבנה לגביי הדגם, כדי שלא יקרה מצב שהשמלה הסופית שאת מקבלת נראית שונה ממה שדמיינת. 
מעצבים בעלי סטודיו, יהיו בד"כ יקרים יותר ביחס לתופרת. למעצבים יש סטודיו שבו את יכולה להתרשם ולמדוד את קולקציית שמלות הכלה, אתר אינטרנט עם קולקציה מצולמת, צילומי כלות והמלצות באתרים שונים כדוגמת mit4mit. את מזמינה שמלה לאחר שראית אותה והתאהבת בה (לא צריך לנסות לדמיין איך תיראה השמלה ולקוות שהיא תצא כמו שרצית). בנוסף, יש יתרון גדול בכך שמעצב השמלה יודע לאבחן גוף, ולהתאים לו שמלה מחמיאה, ובנוסף לכך, הוא יציע לך אופציות לשידרוגים או שינויים, כך שהשמלה תתאים לך יותר!

2.בדר"כ המחיר יכלול של לחופה והינומה (גם בקנייה וגם בהשכרה), אבל יש מעצבים שאצלם זה בתוספת תשלום ויש מקומות שזה כולל אפילו תכשיטים. חשוב לשאול את השאלות האלו במעמד הצעת המחיר לשמלה.

3. חשוב לא להתבייש לשאול את כל השאלות לפני סגירת שמלה: מה כלול במחיר? האם המחיר הוא סופי, או שיכול להיות תשלום נוסף על שינויים כמו רוחב הכתפייה, או תוספות כמו הוספת פרח, סרטי תחרה וכו'? כמה מדידות יש והאם המספר מוגבל? שעות קבלה לפגישות? במידה ואת שוכרת את השמלה- מה התנאים, ניקוי יבש, מה קורה אם היא קצת נקרעת..? תנאי תשלום?
חשוב שתרגישי שהמעצב קשוב לך ושנחמד לך אצלו. 
בדר"כ מדידה ראשונה היא עדיין לא עם כל הבדים של השמלה הסופית, והיא מיועדת יותר למעצב והתאמה מושלמת למידות הגוף, לכן התשומת לב בעיקר החל מהמדידה השנייה. לשים לב כמובן שהבדים הם נכונים, לוודא גיזרה(בדר"כ השמלה שמדדת לא במידה שלך, ולעיתים יש שינויים בעיצוב כך שתחמיא לך יותר ויותר לטעמך) יש לשים לב בעיקר לצורת המחשופים(מחמיאים, לא פתוחים/סגורים מידי..), נפחים, היצמדויות, קווי חתך וכו'.. נוחות השמלה והיכולת ללכת, לשבת ולזוז בה.. וכמובן בסוף לוודא שהמכפלת מתאימה לגובה שלך ולנעליים.


----------



## yoli (30/4/12)

יערה שלום  
למה שמלות כלה הן כבדות בעלות שכבות רבות?

איך את מתמודדת עם כלות שמרזות / חלילה משמינות ואם המידה הסופית?

מה את ממליצה למבנה גוף מלא ? 

תודה


----------



## גאיהפיק (2/5/12)

שמלה מלוכלכת בקצה 
שלום רב!
האם יש דרך (חוץ מלהרים את השמלה בידיים), למנוע את הכתמים השחורים על קצה השמלה?
אני מפחדת שכבר בצילומים השמלה תתלכלך ואגיע לארוע עם שמלה שחורה למטה.

הכוונה שלי, האם יש איזשהו חומר דוחה כתמים שכדאי לכבס איתו לפני?
או מגבונים מיוחדים להסרת כתמים?
תודה רבה!


----------



## yoli (2/5/12)

מגבוני קליה 101 כך שמעתי


----------



## חובבת חוק (2/5/12)

השמלה תגיע בטוח שחורה אבל - יש אור בקצה המנהר 
תשמעי, אני הצטלמתי ביום הכי גשום, רטוב וקר בשנה, השמלה שלי למטה היתה יותר שחורה משחורה. 

4 מגבונים של קליה ו-2 חברים טובים שישבו על הרצפה וניקו לי את השמלה עשו את העבודה יופי והכל חזר לקדמותו - בדיוק כמו שיצאתי מהסלון !


----------



## Uma will kill bill (3/5/12)

מה השם המדויק של המגבונים האלה? 
מה כתוב על האריזה? ואיפה משיגים?

תודה מראש


----------



## חובבת חוק (4/5/12)

"מגבוני קליה" של חברת קליה. 
זה מוצר בצבע וורוד, יש בפנים 3 חבילות של מגבונים.


----------



## גאיהפיק (4/5/12)

תודה על העזרה וההרגעה


----------



## חובבת חוק (5/5/12)

בכיף


----------



## YaaraNetzer (3/5/12)

היי יולי  
למה שמלות כלה הן כבדות בעלות שכבות רבות?
לא כל שמלות הכלה הן כבדות ובעלות שכבות רבות. אני אעשה הבחנה בין סוגי השמלות השונות.
שמלות כלה שכל הבד החיצוני שלהן עשוי תחרה מחורזת, בדים מחורזים ומשובצים, או אבני זכוכית, יהיו יחסית כבדות בגלל שהבד עצמו מאוד כבד- ככל שהחריזה יותר צפופה , או האבנים יהיו מזכוכית, כך הבד יותר כבד... 
סוג נוסף של שמלות כלה עטירות בד ומשקל הן שמלות "הקצפת" שבדר"כ החלק העליון בנוי ממחוך משובץ אבנים ומוקשח מאוד, והחלק התחתון בנוי מתחתית חישוק ובדים שונים, ועליו מספר שונה של שכבות-> ע"מ לתת את המראה התפוח והעשיר. 
שאר שמלות הכלה לא אמורות להיות כבדות בכלל... שמלות צמודות, קלוש או כל גיזרה אחרת שעשויות מבדי שיפון, משי סאטן, תחרות(גם מחורזות), טול משי ועוד, אמורות להיות מאוד קלילות ונעימות על הגוף (גם אם הן עשויות מ-3 שכבות). כנ"ל לגביי מספר השכבות-> המון שמלות כלה עשויות גם משלוש שכבות. תלוי בסגנון של השמלה שאת מחפשת. 

איך את מתמודדת עם כלות שמרזות / חלילה משמינות ואם המידה הסופית?
במידה וכלה מודיעה לי שבכוונתה להרזות הרבה לפני החתונה, אני מתחילה את המדידות כחודשיים/שלושה לפני החתונה. רב הכלות אינן משמינות לפני החתונה, וגם אם כן מדובר במעט (אלא אם כן מדובר בהריון..). רק מהלחץ שלפני החתונה ומהפרפים בבטן יכולים להרזות . בכל מיקרה, אני דואגת להשאיר טיפה עודף (בלתי ניראה) של בד בתוך השמלה, כך שאם כלה טיפה משמינה, אפשר קצת להרחיב את השמלה. במידה והכלה מרזה מקטינים את השמלה ממדידה למדידה. כך שביום החתונה השמלה תהיה מושלמת על הגוף. אני דואגת שהכלה תקבל את השמלה (גם אם היא קנתה אותה), כשבוע לפני החתונה ולא לפני כן, בדיוק מהסיבות הללו.

מה את ממליצה למבנה גוף מלא ?
גם במבני גוף "מלאים", יש מבני גוף שונים וצריך לעשות את ההבחנה ביניהם, לדוג' מבנה שעון חול, אגס וכ'ו..
באופן כללי, במבני גוף מלאים - חשוב שתהיה תמיכה טובה לחזה. מומלץ שלא יהיו קווי חתך רוחביים(חצאית קומות..), אלא יותר קווים אורכיים (אם זה בקווי חיתוך של השמלה, או נפילה של הבד שיוצרת קווי אורך, כיווצים אורכיים/אלכסונים(יוצר קווי אורך, עניין וטשטוש). שהשמלה לא תהיה "שטוחה מידי", וגם לא תוספות של נפח כמו קצפות. בנוסף לכך ממש מומלץ שלא בדים מבריקים(סאטן), אלא יותר בדים בגוון מט(שיפונים..) ותחרות שמטשטשות. מחשוף פתוח בצורת לב או וי מאוד מחמיאים לחזה והצוואר. מאוד חשוב להדגיש את האזורים שאוהבים, למשוך לשם את תשומת הלב(אם רוצים להדגיש את המחשוף, אז מחשוף פתוח-לא עמוק- עם דגש לדוג' של אבנים וחרוזים עדינים,  איזשהי תחרה מעניינת באזור זה, או וולאן על הכתף או פרח תלת מימדי. אם המותן צרה, שהשמלה תהיה צרה במותן ומודגשת עם חגורה, אבנים וכ'ו..)


----------



## yoli (3/5/12)

תודה רבה !!


----------



## yoli (3/5/12)

עוד שאלה... 
מה את אומרת על שמלה קצרה? בתור בחורה מלאה  חשבתי על זה כי זה פחות בד ואולי יכל להחמיא, יפה לי מאוד גזרת עיפרון או גיזרה רגילה החותכת טיפונת  מעל המותן
יש לך שמלות קצרות?


----------



## YaaraNetzer (3/5/12)

אם יש לך רגליים יפות, וזה החלק שאת במיוחד 
אוהבת בך ורוצה להדגיש, בהחלט גם שמלה קצרה היא אופצייה טובה ושיקית! 
דרך אגב, שמלה ארוכה לא מחייבים המון בד או נפחים..
חשוב באמת לתת את מרכז הפוקוס לאזורים היותר יפים, ולטשטש מה שפחות.. 
אצלי בסטודיו אין שמלות קצרות, אך אני בהחלט עושה גם בעיצוב אישי, וכמובן מתאימה לכל אחת את העיצוב שהכי יחמיא לה


----------



## yoli (3/5/12)

שוב תודה


----------



## YaaraNetzer (3/5/12)

שמחתי לעזור 
במידה ויש לך עוד שאלות/ התלבטויות, מוזמנת להמשיך ולשאול גם בהמשך(במסר פרטי, מייל או כל אופצייה אחרת..)


----------



## Bobbachka (1/5/12)

מה הפרמטר שהכי משפיע על עלות שמלה? 
איכות הבד? כמות עבודה? שם המעצב?

מדוע מעצבים מוכרים גובים סכומים גבוהים משמעותית ממעצבים מוכרים פחות?


----------



## הילהוגיל (1/5/12)

במיוחד שמדובר רק בכמה שעות של עבודה 
וזה אני יודעת גם מתופרת מנוסה וגם מפליטת פה של מעצבת בסלון כלות.
היא אמרה שהתיקון זה קטן ומהיר, יקח לה לא יותר משעה ובשמלה עצמה היא השקיעה 3-4 שעות. 
3-4 שעות שוות 6000 שקל ? איפה? למה?


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (1/5/12)

לפעמים אתן ממש מצחיקות אותי.... 
אמנם שרשרתי אלייך, אבל אני מדברת באופן כללי:
מדי פעם עולות כאן שאלות של "למה שמלות כלה עולות כל כך יקר?"
נכון, הבדים לא מגיעים למחירים האלו, ואולי באמת השקיעו בשמלה 3-4 שעות (לא יודעת, אבל נגיד).

הסיבה למחירים היא מאוד מאוד פשוטה: היצע וביקוש. עקרון בסיסי ביותר בכלכלה.
המחירים כאלו כי יש כלות (והרבה מהן) שמוכנות לשלם את זה. זה הכל.
אם כלות לא היו מוכנות לשלם - השמלות היו זולות יותר.

אין לנו להלין אלא על עצמנו, וזה נכון להרבה דברים (והמחירים המופקעים שלהם) שקשורים לחתונה.


----------



## הילהוגיל (1/5/12)

מסכימה. וזה נכון לגבי 
הרבה דברים במדינה. שכר דירה, מחיר דירות והכי פשוט בסופר.  קוטג מסכן שעולה כל כך הרבה.. הייתי בגרמניה היו שם גבינות כמו ברי ביורו. כמה שזה מרתיח, מחיר המכוניות.. הכל.

אבל כבר שנים זה ככה. שהמחירים סביב החמש, ולא, לא היתי מוכנה לשלם את זה אבל ניסיתי תופרת וזה לא עבד אז נותר לי לשלם 6 אלף בערך ולשתוק.

וכן מעצבן אותי בהקשר חתונה שאני צריכה להסתיר שאני מתחתנת כמו בכפר גלעדי או תא צילום. ונוכחתי לראות איך שאמרתי חתונה (כי הציעו לי להוסיף עמדת פליישטיין) שהמחיר עולה בתירוצים שונים מוצדקים חלקית בלבד.

איך זה ישתנה לא ברור לי. המחאה לדעתי נכשלה הנה מחירי האוכל חזרו לכשהיו ומחירי הדלק וחשמל עלו.
מה לדעתי יקרה? דעתי קצת קיצונית אז אני אחסוך אותה ואת הדיון הלא קשור שהיא אולי תיצור אבל אני מקווה שיהיה שינוי ורצוי בקרוב כי מעמד הביניים פלוס קורס תחת הנטל.

ובהקשר השמלות... כן יש שמי שחזיר מארץ החזירים, דורש עשר פלוס ויש מי שמשלמות. ובעיה שלהן
אבל נגיד מי שלוקח עד לדוגמה 6-7 וכאילו, רק כאילו, לא חזיר או אפילו 4 למה שעת תפירה שווה אלף שקל? ממתי?


----------



## m e i t u l (1/5/12)

אני מסכימה איתכן לחלוטין ומצד שני גם מבינה 
את אלה שהולכות ומשלמות את הסכומים הלא הגיוניים האלה.
אין מה לעשות, יש איזשהו בטחון ונחת במישהו בעל שם וניסיון, בעיקר כשמדובר בתפירה חדשה של שמלה ולא בביצוע תיקונים של שמלה קיימת. ברגע שאת יודעת שמדובר במישהו שהוציא מהסטודיו שלו כבר עשרות כלות מרוצות, את מרגישה בטוחה ורגועה יותר, למרות שעדיין לא ראית את השמלה עלייך וכנראה שלא תראי אותה אלא בזמן שבו יהיה מאוחר מידי לשנות או להתחרט.
אני לדוגמא, תופרת אצל תופרת את השמלה... ואני מאוד מאוד לחוצה, עד שלא אראה את השמלה מוכנה, יושבת עליי, בצורה מושלמת, לא אהיה רגועה. אבל הייתי מוכנה לקחת עלי את הלחץ והעצבים האלה בשביל ה-3000 ש"ח (מינימום!) שזה חוסך לי, ומתוך אמונה שאין הבדל בין כל המעצבים/ מעצבות לבין תופרת... הרי בסופו של דבר, רוב המעצבים, ובעיקר הידועים והיקרנים מביניהם, לא השחילו חוט במחט כבר 15 שנים. יש להם מערך של תופרות, בדיוק כמו התופרת שמכינה את השמלה עבורי, שתופרים את העיצובים שלהם.
אני כן מעודדת מכך שאני מרגישה שיש בשנים האחרונות התעוררות כלשהי, בנות נהיות יותר מודעות למחירים ופחות מוכנות לשלם מחירים מופקעים ולא מוצדקים, בנות מחפשות אלטרנטיבות כמו תופרות או קנייה של שמלות ברשת...
בעיני, מה שהכי חשוב ויכול לעזור, ומה שאני יודעת שיכול היה להרגיע אותי ולעזור לי, הוא לשווק, להמליץ ולהפיץ מידע בנוגע לכל התופרות הטובות. אני חיפשתי בנרות אחר המלצות על התופרת שלי, לצערי הרב היא ועוד תופרות טובות ורבות לא מוזכרות אפילו בחצי משפט באתר "מתחתנים למען מתחתנים", שבסופו של דבר רוב הכלות שואבות ממנו את רוב הידע שלהן. אם היו כמה המלצות על התופרת הזו, אני יודעת שמראש זה היה מקל עליי בקבלת ההחלטה.
דבר נוסף שבגללו לדעתי אי אפשר לשפוט הרבה בנות, זה שזה עניין פסיכולוגי פשוט גרידא. זה אפילו הוכח מחקרית שאנשים מקשרים איכות לעלות. לצורך העניין, נעשה ניסוי שהוכיח בו נתנו לשתי קבוצות אנשים את אותה תרופה בדיוק עבור טיפול מסויים, ההבדל בין הקבוצות היה שקבוצה אחת רכשה את התרופה ב-10 שקלים והשנייה רכשה את התרופה ב-100 שקלים. מה היו תוצאות הניסוי לדעתכן? הקבוצה שרכשה את התרופה ב-100 שקלים העידה שהטיפול היה טוב ואפקטיבי יותר. לכן, בעולם הרפואה תמיד צוחקים שככל שרופא פרטי יגבה יותר כסף עבור שעת טיפול, הוא רק יגדיל את ההכנסות שלו לעתיד, כי יותר ויותר מטופלים יחשבו שהוא רופא מוצלח ואיכותי. אין מה לעשות, זה המוח האנושי ואף אחד מאיתנו לא יכולה לחמוק מזה, בנות מקשרות שמלה שעולה 10 אלפים שקלים לאיכות גבוהה יותר משמלה שעולה "רק" 3000 שקלים...
דבר אחרון שאני רוצה להגיד הוא שאני לא בטוחה שזו זכותנו לשפוט, יש אנשים שיש להם סדר עדיפויות שונה בחיים ואין זה מקומנו לשפוט אותם על הבחירות שלהם, גם אם הן נראות לנו הזויות. יש כאלה שמעדיפים להוציא את הכסף שלהם על טיול מושקע לחו"ל, יש כאלה שאוהבים ללכת לראות הרבה הופעות של אמנים, יש כאלה שאוהבים להוציא כסף על בגדים ויש כאלה שרואים ביום החתונה שלהם את פסגת החיים שלהם ואת הרגע שהם חיכו לו מגיל שנה וחצי ולכן הם רוצים ומוכנים להשקיע בו הרבה כסף... live and let live...


----------



## shira3121 (3/5/12)




----------



## nino15 (1/5/12)

מסכימה לגמרי 
לצערי המצב בישראל מאוד גרוע בהקשר הזה, במיוחד כשהרבה אנשים מקשרים מחיר לאיכות ומוכנים לשלם המון כסף בשביל "שם" או סתם בשביל שהם יוכלו להגיד שהם שילמו הרבה כי הם יכולים להרשות לעצמם. 
אני אישית קניתי שמלה יחסית זולה (4000 ש"ח זה עדיין המון) שברור לי שהיא לגמרי אובר פרייסטד, ושאני יודעת מבחורות פה בפורום שהמעצבת העלתה את המחירים כחודש לפני שבאתי. וגם המחירים עלו אחרי שסגרתי את השמלה ממה ששמעתי כשהייתי בחנות למדידות.

זה מזכיר לי שכשהייתי בתאילנד ראיתי את כל הסחורה של כל המעצבים נמכרת בשקלים בודדים בשוק. הכי עצבן אותי שראיתי שם נעליים של רוני קנטור (העתק מדויק, כולל צבע הסוליה) שקניתי בארץ ב-400 ש"ח נמכרות שם ב-30. אז אם הישראליות מוכנות לשלם מאות שקלים עבור סחורת שוק מתאילנד, תהיו בטוחות שהן יהיו מוכנות לשלם גם אלפי שקלים עבור שמלה "ליום הכי מיוחד בחייהן".


----------



## pipidi (1/5/12)

מעבר למה שקרייזי קט כתבה 
יש לזכור שמעבר לבדים ולשעות עבודה בפועל, משלמים על ניסיון. לוקח לה 3-4 שעות כי היא מנוסה (אני די בטוחה שתופרת מתחילה יקח לה הרבה יותר מ3-4 שעות וגם התוצאה לא תהיה פרפקט).
לא אומרת שזה מצדיק סכום כזה.... והלוואי עלי שהייתי מקבלת סכום כזה על עבודה של 3-4 שעות. אך יש פרמטרים נוספים, וכמובן כל עוד יש מי שיסכים לשלם, יהיו מחירים כאלה.


----------



## הילהוגיל (1/5/12)

משום מה אני לא רואה מחאת כלות 
ANY TIME SOON 
ואני אפילו לא אנסה כי כמו שהמחאה האחרונה נכשלה והיו מי שקנו רגיל בסופרים גם פה תמיד יהיו את אלו שיקנו.

מעבר לזה - אין בדיוק אלטרנטיבה אחרת. למצוא תופרת טובה באמת מעצבת זה לא קל (הנה אני נכשלתי ובדיעבד התחילו לספר לי על סיפורי כשלונות של אחרים, למה לא אמרתם קודם?!). 

אנחנו גרים דיי במדינה מנותקת. זה לא כמו בגרמניה (שם שמלה עולה עד 400 יורו) שאם לא מתאים למישהי המחיר היא לוקחת רכבת למדינה אחרת.. לנו זה יותר מורכב.. 
כנראה שזה גם חלק משיקולי המחירים פה. יודעים שאנחנו כבולים.. 

מזל שמתחתנים רק פעם  אחת


----------



## נעמה מתרגשת (2/5/12)

יש אלטרנטיבה שפויה לשמלה! 
יש אלטרנטיבה שפויה לשמלת כלה, אין סיבה לשלם כל כך הרבה כסף על שמלה בה נשתמש ערב אחד.
נכון שהתפירה היא אישית והעבודה ברובה עבודת יד אבל עדיין...

יש את פליסיטה- היא תופרת כל שמלה שתרצי למידות שלך ובמחיר שפוי, יש לה משרד שלה במזרח הרחוק והיא תופרת שם.
היתרון פה הוא שכשהשמלה מגיעה, אם אני צריכה התאמות (רזיתי למשל...) - יש לה פה את תופרת הבית שלה שעושה עבודת קסמים ותוך יום מתאימה ומדייקת את השמלה לגוף שלי.

אני תפרתי אצלה שמלה שרציתי ושילמתי עלה 3000 שח - זו שמלה עם המון עבודת יד והיא יצאה מדהים, הגיעה בזמן והשירות והמקצועיות היו ללא דופי.

לא מצאתי שום סיבה הגיונית לשלם יותר והעדפתי לנסוע עם הכסף שחסכתי לתאילנד... (חזרנו לפני חודש).

בנות יקרות, אל תתפשרו ואל תהיו פראיריות, אפשר גם אחרת, כמו האמריקאית והאנגליה או הספרדיה...

בהצלחה ומזל טוב - תהנו מהתקופה, זה עובר כל כך מהר.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



\


----------



## NetaSher (1/5/12)

וגם יש הוצאות שאנחנו לא רואים 
שכירות (בדרך כלל חנות גדולה בבן יהודה או דיזינגוף עולה די הרבה), ארנונה (שזה די מטורף בתל אביב), חשמל, מים, ביטוח לאומי, מס הכנסה, מע"מ, תשלום לתופרות אחרות, הזמן על יום עבודה שהיא והמוכרות נמצאות בחנות, הוצאות נסיעה וחניה וכו'...


----------



## pipidi (1/5/12)




----------



## מירית206 (1/5/12)

כשקונים או משכירים שמלה מחנות/מעצב 
העלויות הן גבוהות כי את משלמת על הכל. ואני אסביר:
יש את הבד, שכמובן עלותו בהתאם לאיכותו. אצלי בשמלה למשל יש חצאית נוספת מעליה שמוסיפה נפח ועשויה משכבות רבות של טול. בד טול הוא בד מאוד יקר ולכן זה מעלה את מחיר השמלה. כנ"ל גם לגבי סוגים של שיפונים ותחרות.
תוספות לשמלה- שיבוצים של אבנים ופנינים, דברים שצריך לתפור ביד וזה פשוט מוציא את העיניים למי שעוסק בזה ויכול לקחת כמה שעות..
עלות העבודה של התופרת עצמה
ו....
השכירות של המקום, חשבונות החשמל והמים שצריכים לשלם, המוכרת, התופרות, המודדות, מיסים למיניהם ועוד המון פרמטרים שאני בטוח שוכחת... ובנוסף לכל המעצב של המקום גם רוצה להרוויח אז גם את זה צריך לקחת בחשבון...


----------



## niki111 (1/5/12)

בתור כלה שמשלמת 8000 שקל על השמלה שלה 
אני חושבת שהשאלה עצמה שנשאלה היא שאלה טובה. הייתי רוצה לשמוע ממעצבת מה דעתה על המחירים והאם הם מייצגים ברובם עלות או ברובם רווח. זה מעניין גם אותי. 

אבל בקשר להיצע וביקוש ולמה שכלות מוכנות לשלם- החישוב שלי היה פשוט. יש לי מבנה גוף מלא ולא פשוט. מאד מאד חשוב לי להראות טוב בערב הזה. אחותי שהיא דקה וארוכה ויפיפיה יכולה להרשות לעצמה ללכת לתופרת שתרכיב ותפרק ותשנה ולא לדעת איך השמלה שלה נראית עד השבוע האחרון. מישהי שלא חוותה מצב בשגרה של ללכת לחנות אחרי חנות לחפש בגדים ולא למצוא, אולי יכולה להזמין באי ביי. אני לעומת זאת צריכה ללכת על בטוח. ללכת על מעצב שיש לו המון המון ניסיון, שיש לו תדמיתנית (שעושה את הגזרה) שמבינה גוף כמו שלי, שאני יכולה לדעת בוודאות הכי קרובה שאני יכולה, שתהייה לי שמלה. 

וכן, כואב לי להוציא סכום כזה על שמלה. אבל מה שאני קונה כאן זה מומחיות וזה שקט נפשי. ושני הדברים האלה, במועד הזה, יקרים מאד.


----------



## FayeV (1/5/12)

חייבת להעיר 
כמובן שכל כלה ובחירותיה, אבל אני מאוד לא אוהבת את ההנחה שאם שאת מלאה, אז את חייבת לשלם יותר להיראות יפה ביום החתונה.
גם אני אישה מלאה וגם לי יש מבנה גוף לא פשוט, ועם זאת שילמתי הרבה הרבה פחות ממך והייתי מרוצה.
שוב - אני לא מבקרת את ההחלטה שלך, פשוט היה לי חשוב להעיר את ההערה הזו בגלל החוויות שלי - זה שאת מלאה לא אומר שאת צריכה להתפשר\לשלם יותר על שום דבר.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (1/5/12)

חשוב לי להדגיש - לא אמרתי את זה כביקורת 
שכל אחת תחליט מה היא עושה עם הכסף שלה, ולמרות שאני חושבת שזה בזבוז מטורף של כסף ולא מוצדק לחלוטין, גם אני כנראה אפול למלכודת... (אני מנסה לחשוב לכיוון ה-6-7 ולא 10-11)
אז באמת שהכוונה שלי לא הייתה לבקר אף אחת, אלא פשוט להסביר למה המחירים הם כאלו גבוהים (שוב - היצע וביקוש. אם מישהי מוכנה לשלם 6, למה למכור ב-4?).

בכל אופן, אני חושבת שכן שווה להשקיע כמה אלפים כדי להרגיש יותר טוב בחתונה של עצמך. מצד שני, לא יודעת אם זה אומר שבשמלה זולה יותר לא היית מרגישה טוב באותה מידה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כך או כך, מכל מה שבנות כותבות כאן אני מבינה שזה באמת קצת בעייתי (ולפעמים אפילו מעליב - כתבתי על זה הודעה זועמת למטה) לחפש שמלות למבנה גוף קצת יותר מלא, אז יכול להיות שבמקרים כאלו עדיף באמת להשקיע קצת יותר ולא להצטרך לדמיין איך השמלה תראה כי המעצבת מחזיקה רק מידה 34...


----------



## ronitvas (1/5/12)

אני חייבת להעיר משהו... 
אני השכרתי את שמלתי בהרבה מאוד כסף, וזה היה לפני 13 שנה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עשיתי את השיקולים הכלכליים שלי, במה לחסוך ועל מה להוציא יותר.
מניסיון, אני יכולה לומר לך שפה גם מחירי השמלות יכולים להגיע לאלפי דולרים. 
שמלות זולות יותר (הרבה יותר) אפשר למצוא. אבל האיכות שלהן ממש ירודה, ברוב המקרים, הבדים כבדים, לא נושמים ולא נעימים.
על איכות, שם ושקט נפשי, משלמים.
יש לא מעט בנות שסבלו מאוד מתהליך התפירה ובדיעבד היו פועלות אחרת והולכות למעצב/ת ידוע/ה.
וכן, אפשר להזמין באי ביי וכיוב'. אבל גם כאן, היו לא מעט "נפילות". ופעמים רבות צריך לבצע גם על השמלות האלה תיקונים.
ומקומות מסודרים ומעצבים שעובדים לפי הכללים, כמו שרבות כתבו, צריכים לשלם משכורות, שכירות, בדים ומוצרים איכותיים וגם צריכים להרוויח. זה לא פשע להרוויח.
אתם רואים אותם בנקודת זמן מאוד מסויימת. הם צריכים לשרוד שנים את התעשייה וזה לא תמיד הכי קל. אני בטוחה שלכל מעצב היו ימים קשים.
והרבה פעמים שוכחים כי במדינות כמו סין, תאילנד וכדומה תנאי העבודה, שעות העבודה, גובה המשכורות, תנאי התשלום וכיוב' גובלים בפשע. אתם תמיד מוזמנים לעשות חיפוש ולצפות בסדרת התוכניות שעשו על ההכנות לאולימפיאדה בסין. זה ממש מזעזע.
וגם להעתיק דגמים ממעצבים זה לא חוקי.

שכל אחד יעשה את הבחירות שלו ויחייה איתן בשלום....


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/5/12)

הדעה שלי 
קודם כל, אני מסכימה בקשר לתנאי העבודה בסין ובתאילנד. 
אם כולנו היינו מפתחים צרכנות קצת יותר מודעת - גם בקשר למותגים מוכרים שמייצרים מוצרים תוך ניצול כוח האדם הזול של המזרח - יכול להיות שזה יתרום במידה מסוימת וגם אם זה לא יעזור, העיקר לא לתת כסף למי שנמצלים עובדים תמימים. 

בקשר למחיר השמלה. 
הייתי רוצה לחשוב שהמעצבת ששכרתי ממנה את השמלה משתמשת רק בחומרים איכותיים ומשלמת שכר ראוי לתופרת שעובדת אצלה. 
לגבי החומרים - יכולתי להתרשם בעצמי מהמראה והתחושה של הבדים וכו'. 

אני שילמתי על השמלה 6K וקצת (לתפירה מחדש) ואני חושבת שהיא הייתה מושלמת עבורי. ראיתי שמלות של מעצבים הרבה יותר מוכרים ויקרים שהיו נראות פחות יפה ומדדתי שמלה בלויה, שבושה לטעמי לתת למדוד אפילו ב-10K. 

אגב, בגלל שאני אוהבת מראה נקי ולא מקושקש - בחרתי בשמלה לא יקרה. היו עליה תחרות שהיו תפורות בקפידה וגם פנינים - אבל הקו עצמו היה נקי ובגלל שאני רזה השמלה כללה מחוך רך ולא הייתה מורכבת מדי ללבישה. 

יש מעצבים טובים במחירים שפויים, יש שמלות יפות במחירים טובים וסה"כ, אני חושבת שהגם שהרבה מקומות הם יקרים ואפילו מאד - יש הרבה חלופות בכל מיני רמות מחיר ובנות שרוצות יודעות למצוא משהו גם במחיר סביר. 
אני חושבת שהיום המצב יותר טוב מבעבר, כי יש הרבה מעצבים צעירים ומעצבים שמציעים שמלות "מהקולב" ויותר מקומות בסגנון האאוטלט וכו'. 
יש לי חברה שקנתה באאוטלט שמלה מקסימה ונראתה הכי יפה שיש!


----------



## ronitvas (2/5/12)

מסכימה, אבל המחיר ששילמת ממש לא זול 
בתקופתי, שילמו לתופרת בסביבות 1500 ש"ח.....
אז גם פה יש עליה מטורפת.
אין לי בעיה עם תופרות, אבל תסכימי איתי שזה יותר לקחת סיכון מאשר מעצב/ת ידוע/ה ומנוסה....


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/5/12)

זו מעצבת, לא תופרת 
בשביל מעצבת זה מחיר ביניים. היא יושבת בחיפה אז עלויות הסטודיו שלה נמוכות יותר אבל מבחינת שיטות עבודה, סטיילינג וכו׳ היא מחוברת למרכז... השמלות שלה בסגנון וינטאג׳. לא לקחתי סיכון כי איכות התפירה של הדגמים למדידה הייתה מאד לטעמי, הרבה יותר מאיכות תפירה של שמלה שמדדתי ב-10k אצל מעצבת בדיזנגוף עבור שמלה עם בעיה בגזרה ותפירה מרושלת...


----------



## הילהוגיל (2/5/12)

נכון. גם אני הייתי בדיזינגוף 
ואצל אחד המעצבים הידועים הוא הלביש אותי בשמלת בסיס, בסיסית ביותר, על זה שם איזה בד, קרא לזה שמלה מיוחדת. הצליח להרשים את המלוות אבל תכלס הסגנון ממש לא התאים למבנה גוף שלי. אני גבוהה ורזה וזה הפך אותי לקטנה גוצית.
גם השמלה שלי עלתה כמו שלך בערך וניסיתי לפני תופרת שהיא גם מעצבת אבל אין לה כל כך דברים משלה אז ישבנו יחד לפי הסיבוב דיזינגוף שלי לעצב משהו שאני רוצה ווואלה התפירה שלה נראתה כמו חצאית שתפורה לה גופיה לבנה. נורא. באמת נורא. 
מזל שהיא חשבה שהחתונה באפריל ולא במאי ועשתה לי מדידות נורא קרובות ועליתי על זה חודש לפני. 

יש לשלם על הניסיון, יש לשלם על השכירות זה הכל מקובל בעיני. אבל לתופרות בארץ וואלה לא בטוחה שמשלמים שכר שהוא לא שכר רעב. 
ויותר מזה = יש להם כל כך הרבה עבודה במהלך כל השנה כי נדירות התקופות שבהם לא מתחתנים ועדיין הם גובים סכומים כאלה. 

אה כן וגם מחיר לא מעיד על איכות כי לקראת שלבי הסגירה התחלתי ממש להסתכל לעומק על הבדי שיפון שהציעו לי וחלקם נראו כמו רשת זולה גם במחירים של 7-8 אלף. אז זה באמת לא מעיד.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/5/12)

אה והמחיר הוא 
עבור שמלה שנתפרה מאפס למידותיי. יש בסטודיו מעצבת שמעסיקה תופרת שהיא גם תדמיתנית... מה שאהבתי זה שאמנם בחרתי לקחת את הדגם כמו שהוא כי אהבתי אותו מאד אבל החיתוכים של הגזרה שונו כדי שיהיו הכי מחמיאים שאפשר... כך שזה נראה שלקחתי את אותו הדגם אבל הוא יושב בצורה שונה...


----------



## scratchy (2/5/12)

לצערי בשבילי מחירים כאלו רחוקים מסביר.... 
זה מתסכל לקרוא ש-6500 זה לא יקר וזה סביר. יכול להיות שיש שכירות,ארנונה, בדים יקרים וניסיון. אני מחפשת שמלה בסגנון די נקי שלא מצריכה הרבה תוספות וחומרים יקרים מדי. אני לא יכולה להרשות לעצמי יותר מ-4000 ש"ח ובינתים לא מצאתי משהו שאהבתי וזה נורא מתסכל ומבאס. אני בעצם יודעת שאאלץ להתפשר על משהו ושלא תהיה לי תחושת "וואו". הייתי בכל המקומות שנחשבים "זולים" ולא מצאתי משהו. מבחינתי גם 4000 ש"ח לשמלה לערב אחד זה המון המון זה שכר דירה של חודשיים ומשהו.....
בקיצור גם אני מאוד אהבתי את הסגנון של פלורה אבל אפילו לא הלכתי לשם כדי לא להתאכזב שאין לי אפשרות להרשות את זה לעצמי.
יש פה משהו מוגזם עם המחירים וההיצע ועם זה שרוב המעצבים לא מוכרים שמלות מעונות קודמות או יד שניה ולא מאפשרים לאנשים שאין להם עודף כסף להנות משמלה שהיא "וואו" כמו שכולנו רוצות.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (2/5/12)

אבל למה המעצבים צריכים להיות לשכת הסעד?! 
מי אמר שהם חייבים לאפשר לכל מאותגרת כלכלית להנות משמלה שהיא "וואו"?!

לא יודעת למה, אבל יש כאן נטיה לעשות אידיאליזציה מטורפת ומיופייפת של החתונה.
המטרה של המעצבים היא להרוויח, נקודה. לא לעשות לעצמם טוב על הלב ע"י תפירת שמלות יקרות למעוטות יכולות.
ונכון, יש הוצאות וארנונה על חנות בדיזינגוף, ותופרות, וחשמל, ובדים ועוד מיליון דברים אחרים. וכן, משלמים גם על "השם" (לא מדברת על איכות בהכרח, יש אסונות כאן וכאן, פירטתי קודם). אבל שלא יהיה לכן ספק - יש להם רווח מאוד מאוד גבוה. תחשבו שהשמלות שלכן, בעיקר אם תפרו לכן מחדש והשמלה בעצם חדשה ובמצב טוב, ממשיכות אח"כ לשמש כלות אחרות, ואם לא השמלה אז הבדים שלה. אז אין ספק שיש להם רווח מטורף.

אבל אז מה אם יש להם רווח מטורף? זכותם לגבות כמה שבא להם! את לא רוצה, את לא חייבת לקנות. גם יש רהיטים מהממים שעולים 50,000 ש"ח, אבל אף אחד לא מתלונן למה מעצבי הרהיטים לא מעצבים רהיטים למעוטי יכולת, נכון?
אין לי שום טענה למעצבים. זכותם למכור באיזה מחיר שבא להם, הם לא גונבים מאף אחד ולא עושים שום דבר לא בסדר. כמובן שגם זכותך לא לקנות (או שכן, שכל אחת תעשה את השיקולים שלה).
יש ביקוש, אז הם מספקים היצע. אם 90% מהבנות היו חושבות ש-6000 ש"ח לשמלת כלה זה מוגזם ולא קונות - המחירים היו נמוכים יותר.

באמת שלא ברור לי למה יש כאן כל כך הרבה אמוציות.
המעצבים מוכרים במחירים האלו כי הם יכולים - יש קונים.
למה להם למכור בפחות?
האם את היית מוכרת משהו שמוכנים לשלם עליו 8000 ב-4000? כנראה שלא.

כמו שאמרתי כבר קודם - הכל זו שאלה של ביקוש והיצע.
המחירים כאלו בגלל שאנשים מוכנים לשלם. אם זה מוצדק או לא, כן מעצבת או לא מעצבת, תופרת או איביי, אירופה או ארה"ב, האיכות של המעצבת, המוניטין וכו' - זה כבר עניין אחר. יכול מאוד להיות שזה לא מוצדק, אבל מי קובע מה זה מוצדק ומה זה לא? למה שמלה ב-4000 זה "מוצדק" ושמלה ב-8000 זה "לא מוצדק"?

בסופו של דבר, השוק (אני, את, אנחנו) מוכן לשלם את המחיר הזה, וזה הדבר היחיד שקובע אם המחיר מוצדק או לא. אז לפי הפרמטרים האלו, המחיר בהחלט מוצדק, כי זה מחיר שרוב הכלות מוכנות לשלם.

רוצות להאשים מישהו? תאשימו את עצמנו שנתנו לכל התעשיה הזו להגיע למימדים האלו (נו, מתחתנים רק פעם אחת הרי, לא?). המעצבים לא אשמים, הם סה"כ מספקים היצע לביקוש, וביקוש ממש ממש לא חסר, ולכן המחירים כאלו גבוהים - כי תמיד תמיד יהיה מי שיקנה (אולי יבכה אח"כ שזה יקר - אבל יקנה).


----------



## scratchy (3/5/12)

סה"כ רציתי להביע את העצב שלי האישי 
אני יודעת שהכל שיקולים כלכליים ואף אחד לא אמור לעשות לי טובות. בגלל שזה פורום שיש בו אני משערת עוד כמה בנות במצב דומה הרגשתי צורך לשתף בהרגשה שלי שאני לא כל כך חולקת אותה עם הסביבה כי באמת לרוב הבנות בסביבתי אין בעיה לשלם את הסכומים האלו.
אני כן חושבת שהמחירים מופקעים. ברור שבתור אנשי עסקים הצרכנים מאפשרים את המצב הזה ואין למעצבים סיבה להוריד מחירים. אבל בכל זאת הם בפירוש מחירים גבוהים ואין מה לעשות כי יש ביקוש לכך בסך הכל.
כל מה שרציתי היה להגיב לכך ש6500 זה מחיר ממש סביר כי הוא סביר למי שיש לה ולהביע את התסכול שלי שאני לא מביעה במקומות אחרים כי לא נעים להודות שאת מתפשרת איפה שבנות אחרות לא כי אין לך כסף....


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (3/5/12)

לא צריך להתבייש בעובדה שאין כסף 
קודם כל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני מבינה שאת באמת עצובה, וגם לי היה עצוב לקרוא את מה שכתבת.

כתבתי מגילה שלמה כדי להסביר שגם אני רחוקה מלהיות עשירה ובהחלט יודעת מה זה כשפשוט אין, אבל הרגיש לי קצת חשוף מדי ומחקתי. 
אבל בהקשר של החתונה, אנחנו עשינו את ההחלטות שלנו והחלטנו מה חשוב לנו בחתונה ומה פחות.

אז את צריכה גם לעשות את השיקולים שלך. אם נורא קריטי לך עניין השמלה, אולי תחשבי אם את יכולה לקצץ במקום אחר. אם לא, אולי תחשבי אם שווה לך להשקיע עוד 2000 ש"ח, גם אם אין, ולהתחיל את החיים עם פחות בשביל שתהיה לך שמלה שאת שלמה איתה. לא אומרת מה נכון או לא, זו החלטה שלכם.
אני יכולה רק להגיד לך שאצלנו יש סיכוי סביר שלא נכסה את החתונה, אבל עדיין החלטנו שלא להתפשר בנושאים מסויימים, למרות שזה אומר שזה ישאיר לנו בסופו של יום פחות בכיס (כלומר, יהיו לנו פחות מהחסכונות שלנו שעבדנו מאוד מאוד קשה כדי להשיג אותם). אני לא אגיד לך שזה לא מבאס, אבל החלטנו שחלק מהדברים שווים את זה.

שיהיה בהצלחה, מה שלא תחליטי


----------



## scratchy (3/5/12)

תודה. כבר החלטתי שאני מתפשרת 
בעניין השמלה כי זה בגד ליום אחד ומבחינתי דברים שקשורים בהנאה של האורחים יותר חשובים. גם ככה החתונה לא תכסה את עצמה והמתנות שנקבל מהורים אני מקווה ישלימו את החסר.
קשה לי בכל זאת לוותר על הרצון למשהו מושלם אבל ברור שצריך להיות ריאלים ובגלל זה אני משתדלת להוריד ציפיות. 
בהצלחה גם לכם!


----------



## yoli (4/5/12)

חברה שלי התחתנה בשמלה מהממת ב2000 
שח בחיפה, רוצה שאברר? בנוסף אני הלכתי קצת לקניון, לחפש שמלה לבנה. קצרה ! (כי רציתי ) ותדעי לך שיש דברים. בטח בת"א יותר... 
יש גם כמה תופרות בהדר שיעשו עבודה טובה. 
אני דווקא חושבת שמה שהיה לי קשה זה שהכול ככ רשמי וכבד גם השמלות הפשוטות היו עבורי רשמיות מידי..
מקווה שתמצאי שמלה שתאהבי כי איך שלא תסובבי את זה.  זה בין הימים המאושרים בחיינו


----------



## scratchy (4/5/12)

תודה. אשמח אם תבררי לי 
אני יודעת שבסוף אמצא משהו יפה  תודה 
שבת שלום


----------



## yoli (5/5/12)

מצאתי 
קוראים לה לימור ולחנות טורסו והיא עושה בעיצוב אישי.. 
זה סגנון יחסית פשוט אבל חברה שלי היתה נראת מהממ...


----------



## jul25 (5/5/12)

מאוד התחברתי למה שכתבת.. 
גם אני בחרתי שלא להוציא על זה יותר מדי כי לדעתי זה לא שווה את זה!
בהתחלה שקלתי להזמין מ איביי אבל היה לי קשה לוותר על החוויה ועדיין חשוב לי שתהיה לי שמלה איכותית ומדהימה.
בזכות אחת הבנות פה בפורום הגעתי לתופרת מדהימה הת"א שעובדת בסלון כלות מאוד מצליח וגם תופרת בבית בזמנה הפנוי.
אז כנראה שבכל זאת אני אצליח לקבל את שמלת חלומותיי ואפילו בפחות מהמחיר שציינת כגבול העליון שלך 
אם רלוונטי בשבילך ת"א, את מוזמנת לכתוב לי במסר ואתן לך את הפרטים שלה..
ואל תדאגי, הכל אפשרי! פשוט צריך לדעת איפה לחפש


----------



## sleep10 (4/5/12)

מהו מחוך רך? ומה ההבדל ממחוך קשה? 
אני בתהליכי תפירה אצל תופרת והמידע הזה מאוד יכול לעזור...


----------



## yoli (4/5/12)

עדיף רך... ועדיף בכלל לא חח 
וואו זה כבד. טכנית איני יודעת להסביר את ההבדל...


----------



## חובבת חוק (4/5/12)

מחוך קשה 
הוא מחוך עם עצמות. כלומר עם ברזלים שמושחלים בתוך הבד.
מחוך רך - מחוך ללא ברזלים.


----------



## simplicity83 (2/5/12)

מסכימה עם כל מילה ומוסיפה 
אני מקווה שההודעה שלי לא תגרום לשרשורפלצת, אבל מצאתי את עצמי כותבת ומוחקת הודעה כזו (בין אם על שמלה/איפור/צלמים וכו') כבר יותר מדי פעמים, 
אז הפעם החלטתי לכתוב את דעתי בנושא. בלי לפגוע באף אחת כמובן ובלי לזלזל בבחירות שכל אחת עושה מתוך השיקולים שלה שהם ממש לא ענייני. 

אני אתחיל בזה שמי שרוצה לשלם סכומים כאלו לא צריכה להתחיל לתרץ או להסביר. 
זכותה של כל אחת לעשות מה שהיא רוצה עם הכסף שלה, בין אם הסיבות נשמעות הגיוניות ובין אם מישהי חושבת שזו שטות גמורה.
בדיוק כמו שאם מישהי קונה שמלה מאיביי ב-1000 שקל או פחות מזה, היא לא צריכה להתחיל להסביר לי או לכל אחת אחרת בפורום למה היא בחרה את מה שהיא בחרה.

בנוסף לכל הנימוקים המדוייקים שרונית כתבה אני רוצה להוסיף עוד נימוק, שנוטים להתעלם ממנו כשהולכים לתופרות - 
מאחורי השמלות האלו נמצאים מעצבים, שחושבים ומשרטטים, משנים שוב ושוב ואז מתקנים שוב, עד שיוצא הדגם שאנחנו הולכות אח"כ לראות ומתאהבות בו כי הוא כל כך החמיא לגוף שלנו וגרם לנו להתרגש ולעשות "וואו" מול המראה.  
גם אם הם עשו את זה פעם אחת ואחר כך התופרת שלהם עושה את זה 500 פעם. 
אז כן, אני מוכנה לשלם יותר כסף וללכת למעצבת שהייתה הראשונה לעשות שמלות עם הטאץ' שאני אוהבת.
לדעת שכל דבר שיוצא תחת ידיה הוא לא פחות ממושלם ואני לא אמצא את עצמי כותבת הודעות בפורום חודש לפני החתונה שהשמלה שלי לא יוצאת יפה ומה לעשות.
בלי לפגוע באף אחת כמובן, זו פשוט הודעה קבועה בפורום כל כמה זמן. ברור לי שלפעמים מטעמי תקציב או מתוך עקרון לא לשלם כאלו סכומים, בנות עושות אצל טווח רחב של חנויות ומעצבים ולפעמים יש אכזבות. בעוד שאני יכולה לספור על כף יד אחת את מספר ההודעות האלו שנכתבו ע"י כלות שעושות שמלה אצל מעצבים מנוסים יותר.. (זה גם לא מחייב, אני בטוחה שגם שם יש פאשלות, אבל בתדירות יותר נמוכה). 
אני לא רוצה שהשמלה שלי תצא בערך, די דומה לשמלה שכל כך אהבתי. 
אני רוצה שהיא תצא בדיוק כמו מה שאני אוהבת ושהיא תשב בול ותכיל את כל הפרטים המסובכים שלפעמים קשה להעתיק. 
לדעת שהמעצבת היא זו שתעשה לי כל מדידה ומדידה, לא תנוח עד שכל חצי סנטימטר יעמוד כמו שצריך ושבסוף יצא בדיוק מה שתיכננו - השקט הזה שווה הכל בעיניי. 
שלא נדבר על זה שללכת למקום, למדוד שמלות, לבזבז את זמנה של המעצבת/מוכרת בחנות שמשקיעה לא פחות מ-45 דקות עד שעה (לפחות במקומות שאני מדדתי) בידיעה שאני הולכת להעתיק את הדברים שאני מודדת, זה נשמע לי אחד הדברים הכי לא נעימים שאפשר לעשות. 

בכל אופן, כל אחת והשיקולים שלה לבחור בשמלה שלה ובסכומים שלה. 
חלק יתפשרו על יום ותאריך, חלק יתפשרו על שמלה. הכל לגיטימי, אבל זה לא לגיטימי לנזוף ולהעיר שכל מי שמשלמת ככה וככה היא פרייארית/תורמת לסחיטה בעסק הזה וכו' וכו'
שלא נדבר על זה שיש אנשים שבשבילם 10,000 שקל זה כל כך זניח, בערך כמו 100 שקל בשבילנו (חבל שאלו לא הצרות שלי...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ולהם בטח שאין בעיה לשלם כאלו סכומים על שמלה או על כל דבר אחר.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (2/5/12)

קודם כל אני איתך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני לא חושבת שמישהי מאיתנו, בין אם היא קונה שמלה מאיביי ב-700 ש"ח ובין אם היא קונה שמלה של מעצב ב-20000 ש"ח (ויש כאלו), צריכה להצדיק את הבחירות שלה בפני מישהי כאן. לכל אחת יש את השיקולים שלה ושתעשה מה שהיא רוצה עם הכסף שלה.

אני מסכימה שהסיכוי ליפול עם תופרת עלומת שם גדול יותר מאשר עם מעצב מוכר, אבל גם אצל המעצבים המוכרים יש פאשלות (בדיוק קראתי לפני כמה ימים במיט4מיט ביקורת על מעצב מאוד מוכר בפורום - ממש לפני קבלת הפנים הרוכסן נקרע. הזוג היה צריך להביא במיוחד תופרת לאולם כדי שתחליף את הרוכסן. אז יש עוד מלא ביקורות טובות אחרות עליו ועל איכות התפירה שלו, אבל זה ממש לא עוזר לזוג המסכן הזה שהיה צריך לבלות חצי מהחתונה שלו בחדר חתן-כלה כי השמלה הייתה קרועה...)
מה שאני מנסה להגיד זה שלא בהכרח מתקיים כסף+מוניטין=איכות. אני מניחה שכן יש תופרות שעושות עבודה סופר איכותית (הרי גם אצל המעצב יש תופרות, הוא לא תופר את השמלה בעצמו).

אני כן חושבת שאם רואים דגם מסויים שאוהבים, לא כדאי לנסות להעתיק אותו אצל תופרת.
קודם כל, כי זו תופעה מאוד מאוד מכוערת בעיניי (גם כתבתי על זה כאן בעבר), וגם כי לדעתי זה אף פעם (אף פעם, לא משנה כמה התופרת טובה) זה לא יצא אותו הדבר.
אז אם מישהי רוצה ללכת לתופרת ולעצב איתה דגם כדי לחסוך כסף - אין שום בעיה. אבל אם היא מנסה להעתיק דגם שהיא ראתה במקום אחר - זה כמעט אף פעם לא יצא אותו הדבר ולדעתי חבל להסתכן (ושוב - זו גם תופעה ממש מכוערת בעיניי. אם אני הייתי מעצבת שמלות הייתי מאוד כועסת אם היו מבזבזים את הזמן שלי ומעתיקים ממני דגמים).


----------



## PrettyOK (3/5/12)

Creazy cat... 
יש מצב שאת שולחת לי את השם של המעצב שהייתה עליו ביקורת גרועה במית4מית...
משום מה אני לא מצליחה להיכנס לאתר הזה - תוקע לי את כל האינטרנט ולא עולה..
ויש לי הרגשה שזה מעצב שקבעתי איתו לשבוע הבא....
תודה מראש!


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (3/5/12)

שלחתי מסר


----------



## הילהוגיל (2/5/12)

לא חושבת שמישהי טענה פה שמישהי פרייארית או 
תורמת לסחיטה או משהו כזה ואם חס וחלילה השתמע ככה מההודעות שלי אז זה לא היתה הכוונה. 

זכותה של כל אחת לבחור בדרכה בין אם זה בשמלת חתונה בין אם זה איך להתחתן (אזרחי/דתי) וכל שאר הדברים שנתונים לבחירה בתחום החתונות ובכלל... 

אני חושבת שהמסר העיקרי מההודעות הוא תסכול על המחירים, 
אולי חיפוש אחר ישועה כלשהי וגם לתת רעיונות/טיפים/הפקת לקחים לכלות לעתיד מהניסיון שלנו. 

על מה שכתבת על המעצבות שחושבות על העיצוב אני מסכימה חלקית כי רוב השמלות נראות אותו הדבר עם שינוי מינימלי והן ברובן גם מועתקות מחו"ל וזה אחרי שההורים שלי שהיו בשוויץ צילמו לי תמונה של שמלה בחלון ראווה שדומה מאוד לשלי, בדיוק עם אותם עקרונות של תפירה רק חצאית נפוחה יותר (שתכלס אופציונאלית אצלי פשוט לא בחרתי בה), וספק אם ההעתקה היתה בכיוון ההפוך.. 

אני כן מסכימה שהם אולי התנסו בתפירה בפועל של השמלה לפני ששמו אותה לתצוגה בחנות/קטלוג וחשבו על איך לתפור אותה שתראה יפה ועל זה כן התבזבז זמן. 

זה פשוט נראה לי שרשור הוצאת תסכולים על עולם החתונות כולו שמרשה לעצמו לגבות מאיתנו כספים מיותרים רק כי זה חתונה שבדיון הזה ספציפי התמקד בשמלות.


----------



## simplicity83 (2/5/12)

המממ זה לא מדוייק, אבל לא נורא... 
את יכולה להסתכל כמה הודעות למעלה ולראות הודעה שבה כתוב " בנות יקרות, אל תתפשרו ואל תהיו פראיריות, אפשר גם אחרת, כמו האמריקאית והאנגליה או הספרדיה..." 

אז קודם כל לא התכוונתי לרק לשרשור הספציפי הזה.. 
יש נטייה בפורום לבקר (לפעמים באופן בוטה) בחירות של בנות בספקים יקרים. למשל שרשור הצלמים שהיה לפני כמה זמן, כנ"ל לגבי איפור ושיער וכו'
עכשיו, זה לא מפריע לי ואני לא לוקחת את זה אישית מן הסתם... כחלק מהכתיבה בפורום פתוח צריך לדעת שיש מגוון של דיעות ועל כל דבר ששואלים מקבלים טווח רחב של תשובות,עם חלקן אסכים ועם חלקן לא, חלקן מנומסות יותר וחלקן קצת פחות. 
באמת שלא מפריע לי שמישהי אלמונית מהעולם הוירטואלי (בדיוק כמוני) כתבה שאם אני משלמת איקס כסף על שמלה אני פרייארית. 
אני שלמה עם הבחירות שלנו, בין אם יגידו שאני קמצנית ובין אם יגידו שאני פרייארית ובזבזנית.
אבל לפעמים נוצר מצב שיש דברים שפשוט לא בא להתייעץ לגביהם כי יגיבו על המחיר, אפילו שזה בכלל לא קשור למה ששאלו.

אני אתייחס למשפט שכתבה פה מישהי וציטטתי, לגבי לא להיות פריארית ושאפשר גם כמו האמריקאית, האנגליה והספרדיה - 
קודם כל המון פעמים הבדים והשכבות של שמלות בחו"ל נראים אחרת לגמרי וממש לא מתאימים לחתונות עם מזג אוויר כמו בישראל. 
5 שכבות של בדים כבדים (ולפעמים סינתטיים להחריד) , בקושי אפשר לזוז עם זה, שלא נדבר על לנשום בחתונת קיץ.. 
שנית, המון כלות בארה"ב משלמות הון עתק, ברמות של 10,000 דולר ואף יותר על שמלות של מעצבים (מבט באינספור בלוגים חתונות חו"ליים יניב שמות של מעצבים שרק בחלומות הייתי יכולה לחשוב על דגמים שלהם). אם כבר דוגמא לחסכון, ארה"ב היא הדוגמא האחרונה לזה.. החתונות שם עולות עשרות אלפי (ולםעמים מאות אלפי) דולרים למספר אורחים פיצי. ואני בטוחה שרונית תוכל להעיד מהנסיון שלה בנושא.. 
הם לחלוטין היסטריים בנושא. מישהי שאני מכירה שהתחתנה בניו יורק הייתה צריכה להזמין את המקום שנה וחצי מראש (!!!) ורק על עיצוב ופרחים שילמה 25,000 דולר (!!!!!!!) 
שלא נדבר על אינספור האירועים מסביב שגם הם עולים טונות של כסף כמו מסיבת רווקות לחברות הצעירות, bridal shower שלפעמים זה אירוע נפרד שכולל גם את הנשים המבוגרות יותר, חזרה גנרלית על הטקס שכוללת גם rehearsal dinner וכו' וכו'.. 
גם באירופה יש שמלות יקרות למשל פרונוביאס ועוד.. כמו בכל דבר בחיים, יש טווח רחב של שמלות ומחירים. 
כמו בארץ, כך גם בחו"ל. גם שם יש מי שמשקיעה את כל הונה שבעולם ונכנסת לחובות בגלל זה ומנגד זוגות שעושים משהו צנוע בבית. 

וסיבה נוספת שבגללה לא הייתי עושה שמלה אצל תופרת (בנוסף לדברים שציינו כבר) - מבחינתי זמן שווה כסף.
אין לי זמן להתחיל לכתת רגליים ולבחור בדים. אני סומכת על הטעם של המעצבת שלי שעובדת עם בדים מהממים מהארץ ומחו"ל, שתביא לי מספר אופציות שגם מתוכן בטח יהיה לי קשה לבחור. 
כנ"ל לגבי מספר מדידות.. הרבה פעמים שמלה אצל תופרת דורשת יותר מדידות, בגלל שהכל מתחיל מרעיון באוויר ומהמון שינויים שמתהווים תוך כדי.
אני צריכה לראות את השמלה כמו שהיא (בגדול) , מאוד קשה לי לדמיין ולהגיד לה שיהיה קצת ככה וקצת ככה ולא לדאוג עד השנייה האחרונה איך זה יראה, כמו שכתבה  m e i t u l. 

ושוב, אני ממש לא באה לשכנע בנות לא לעשות אצל תופרת או לא להזמין מהאינטרנט. שכל אחת תעשה את השיקולים שלה, העיקר שתהיה מרוצה. 
פשוט צריך לדעת להיות סבלניים לדעות ולבחירות של אחרים.


----------



## ronitvas (3/5/12)

מסכימה מאוד 
אכן, הסכומים פה מאוד גבוהים ביחס למספר האנשים, ברוב המקרים.
אתן יודעות שעלות הפרחים היא, בדר"כ, כ- 15% מעלות האירוע?
באמת השמיים הם הגבול. ויש חתונות שהתקציבים עליהם מטורפים.
הסכומים בשנה שמוציאים בתעשיית החתונות בארה"ב עומדים על סביב 60 ביליון דולר!!!
וזה בסדר שכל אחת תבחר על מה היא מחליטה להוציא את הכסף (זה גם בהמשך לאחד השרשורים משבוע שעבר האם לקחת או לא לקחת מפיק...)


----------



## aluma83 (2/5/12)

באמת שזו זווית שכמעט לא מדברים אליה בכל ההקשר הזה.

אני חייבת להודות שאף פעם לא חשבתי על זה בעצמי, ותמיד כשחברות סיפרו לי שהן הולכות לתופרת ועושות אצלה דגם שהן ראו במקום אחר לא ראיתי עם זה שום בעיה, אבל מתישהו ראיתי פה בפורום מישהי שהעלתה תמונה של אותה שמלה בדיוק שאני קניתי אצל מעצב ידוע, והיא עשתה אצל תופרת, וזה עשה לי איזה טעם חמוץ בפה, לא חס וחלילה כי הרגשתי פראיירית או משהו (במקרה הזה עלה לה בדיוק כמו שעולה לי כי אני לקחתי דגם קיים ולא תפירה מחדש), אלא כי אני יודעת כמה רגש ומאמצים ומחשבה המעצב הזה משקיע בשמלות שלו, וכמה הוא דואג שכל הכלות שלו ייצאו מושלם, וההתאמה בין השמלה לכלה תהיה מושלמת, וחשבתי שזה פשוט לא הוגן כלפיו לקחת עיצוב שלו ולחקות אותו אחד לאחד, רק פחות טוב...


----------



## YaaraNetzer (3/5/12)

מחירים 
שלושת התשובות נכונות 
כל מעצב שמלות והטווח מחירים שלו. יש מעצבים שיש להם כמה טווחי מחיר. כמובן שאצל המעצבים המוכרים והוותיקים יותר, משלמים הרבה על ה"שם", המיתוג, שנות הניסיון, הוותק, הביקורות הטובות, רזומה ועוד.. זה מה שמבחין בינו לבין המעצבים הצעירים (מבחינת המחיר). מעבר לזה שכמובן כל מחיר של שמלה מושפע מאוד מהעיצוב (כלומר הרעיון/המחשבה), כמות עבודה-זמן פיתוח ראשוני,תדמיתנות ותפירה (מורכבות הדגם), במידה ויש הרבה עבודות יד, זה מעלה בהרבה את מחיר השמלה כיוון שמדובר בהרבה שעות, ועבודה קפדנית. ואיכות הבד כמובן. יש בדים איכותיים מאוד יקרים ויש יקרים פחות. למשל בדי תחרה צרפתית הם בין היקרים, וגם בדים מחורזים..גם בדים אחרים יכולים להיות איכותיים מבחינת עמידותם לקרעים, ועם מראה יפה. אין כ"כ קשר בין עמידות הבד לבין יוקרו. בדים מאוד יקרים וטובים הרבה פעמים עדינים מאוד. לכן המושג "איכות" בעייתי

מעצבים מוכרים צברו ניסיון, וותק, רזומה עשיר, מיתוג יוקרתי ועוד.. בעוד שהמעצבים הצעירים לא. זה לא אומר שהאיכות שונה או רמת העיצוב והיחס. הפרש המחירים בין מעצב מוכר למעצב פחות מוכר הוא גם מהסיבה הזאת. כמובן שצריך להשוות בין שמלות שעשויות מחומרים דומים והסגנון דומה. כי כמו שכתבתי, שעות העבודה ועלות הבד משפיעים מאוד גם כן. (יש תחרות שמתחילות מ-1,000 ש"ח למטר!).


----------



## edens song (1/5/12)

הזמנת שמלה מאיביי 
אז כן, אני מודעת לסיכונים, יכול להיות שהאיכות לא משהו, יכול להיות שהבדים גסים, שהתפירה נוראית, ושהתוצר הסופי ממש לא יהיה מה שראיתי בתמונות.

א-ב-ל, אני לא מוכנה להוציא 8000 ₪ על שמלה לערב אחד, מיוחד ככל שיהיה. ואפילו אם יקרה כל מה שרשמתי למעלה, בהנחה שאני מזמינה שמלה מספיק זמן לפני החתונה, הנפילה תהיה בגג 800 ₪, ולדעתי זה שווה את זה.

בכל מקרה, שאלתי היא כזו:
אם אני מזמינה שמלה מהאינטרנט, ואפילו אם לקחתי מידות אצל תופרת, והנחיתי את המוכר במדויק, והאיכות נפלאה, עדיין יכול להיות איזשהו פאק. התפר של החגורה יושב במיקום גבוה מדי, מה שמעוות את הגוף, או שהשרוולים קצת ארוכים מדי, או שהמחשוף גדול מדי.. במקרים כאלו, האם תופרת בארץ תוכל להציל את המצב? (הרי ברור שאני אצטרך לקחת את השמלה לתיקונים אצל תופרת, השאלה היא האם היא תוכל לתקן כל שמלה, בהנחה שהאיכות של השמלה טובה והבעיה היא תיקונים קוסמטיים..)

ושאלה נוספת, קשורה לאותו נושא:
על פי נסיונך המקצועי, על מה אני צריכה לשים דגש בהזמנה כזו (מן הסתם על המידות, על האיכות, להתעקש לראות תמונות נוספות של השמלה, אולי להתעקש על כך שישלח לי דוגמא של הבד לפני), האם יש משהו נוסף?

תודה רבה!


----------



## Building a mystery (1/5/12)

עשית את הדבר הנכון. 
זה מה שאני עשיתי ואני ממש מרוצה מהבחירה. 8000 ש"ח זה במקרה הטוב רק השכרה של השמלה.. וזה מחיר בלתי נתפס בשביל משהו שאני משאילה לכמה שעות ומחזירה אח"כ ולא יהיה בכלל שלי, ולא משנה שהתופרת/ מעצבת צריכה לשלם שכירות, ארנונה וחשמל או שהיא תפרה את הקריסטלים על השמלה ביד. 
חברה שלי הזמינה שמלת מחוך מושקעת מאיביי, שעלתה לה קרוב ל-500 ש"ח. היה מדובר בשמלה שנתפרה אישית למידותיה, והיא הכילה חרוזים ופייאטים שנתפרו ביד ורקמה בחלק התחתון של השמלה... 

לשאלתך- חפשי את ההודעה שלי מלפני שבוע- שבוע וחצי פה בפורום.. יש שם המון מידע. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואם תרצי יש לי המלצה לתופרת מעולה.


----------



## The Blue Fairy (2/5/12)

אפשר את ההמלצה לתופרת?  
למרות שאני מתארת לעצמי שהיא מהמרכז


----------



## Building a mystery (2/5/12)

היא מבת ים.. 
מהיכן את בארץ? אם זה רלוונטי עבורך, שלחי לי מסר.


----------



## YaaraNetzer (3/5/12)

הזמנת שמלה מחו"ל 
איכות נמדדת בכל מיני פרמטרים: איכות הבד, איכות התפירה, איכות בניית הדגם, וההתאמה לגוף. 
במקרה של הזמנת שמלה מחו"ל , בכל מיקרה תצטרכי תופרת, כי יהיו תיקונים.במידה והשמלה טובה, ותצטרכי רק תיקונים קוסמטיים כמו: מכפלת, הצרת השמלה באזוריים מסויימים, לא תהייה בעייה...  אך במידה והקאפים של השמלה לא מתאימים בגודל, פרופורציות השמלה שונות(מיקום המותן, יריכיים וכו'..), הקפלים, דרפה, כיווצים שונים מהתמונה ולא מחמיאים.. לתופרת יהיה קשה "להציל" ולתקן. וכמובן אם הבד באיכות ירודה- גם בבדי שיפון(נפילת הבד יכולה להיות שונה לגמרי..), והבעייה הסבירה יותר היא חרוזים ופייטים שניראים "זולים" אם הם לא איכותיים..., התופרת לא תוכל לפתור אז זה. אלא אם כן היא תרכיב אותה בערך מחדש, וזה לא תמיד שווה את זה.

דגשים בהזמנה: מאוד חשוב להזמין ממישהו עם הרבה המלצות חיוביות, ולפחות עם המלצה אחת אישית(מחברה או בנות הפורום). מידות מקצועיות של תופרות (לא להחסיר אף מידה רלוונטית לדגם, לא מספיק היקף חזה שכולל גם את היקף הגב... אלא תוסיפי מידת הקאפ של החזה).צריך לשים לב שבדר"כ התמונות שבאתר הן לא התמונות האמיתיות של השמלה שיישלחו לך! לכן אני ממליצה לבקש שישלחו לך דוגמיות של הבדים. עדיף שלא להזמין שמלות מחוך(כיוון שמחוך הרבה יותר מורכב ודורש מדידות והתאמה מושלמת וחומרי גלם טובים), או שמלות עם חריזה. אם את רוצה חרוזים, ממליצה להוסיף אותם אח"כ בארץ אצל התופרת.
תיקחי בחשבון שזאת אופצייה בהחלט אפשרית, שהרבה בנות בארץ עשו אותה ויצאו מרוצות, אך גם הרבה בנות התאכזבו... אליי מגיעות הבנות שהתאכזבו, שנתקעו בלי שמלה לפני החתונה, והשמלות שאני רואה לא שוות כלום. איכות בדים וחומרים ירודה, וגם הגיזרה והבנייה... חשוב שתיקחי בחשבון מספיק זמן מראש להזמין, במיקרה הטוב תצטרכי תיקונים של תופרת, וזה לוקח זמן.. במקרה הפחות טוב, "זרקת" את הכסף, ותצטרכי להתחיל לחפש שמלה חדשה מהארץ.


----------



## edens song (3/5/12)

תגובה מקסימה! 
תודה רבה על ההסברים והטיפים. השכלתי!


----------



## YaaraNetzer (3/5/12)

שמחתי לעזור


----------



## דע1אותי (2/5/12)

איזו שמלה מתאימה לי?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הייתי שמחה לשמוע איזו גזרה לדעתך מתאימה למבנה הגוף שלי כך שתדגיש את היתרונות ותטשטש חסרונות.

חסרונות - 
אני נמוכה (-160) ולא ממש יכולה לנעול עקבים גבוהים.
חזה קטן (אם כי די פרופורציונלי לשאר).

יתרונות - גזרה יפה, אני חטובה, טוסיק נאה, מותניים צרים, זרועות וכו'.



תודה


----------



## ronitvas (2/5/12)

הכי טוב שהטוסיק נאה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ועכשיו ברצינות.... 
כתבתי בעבר פוסט על שמלות והינומות, ויש שם קישור לבחירת הדגם לפי מבנה הגוף


----------



## איש המגע (2/5/12)

שמלה שתרגישי בה נוח קלילה. כל המוסיף-גורע


----------



## YaaraNetzer (3/5/12)

היי  
נשמע שיש לך גזרה מעולה, הגיזרה שתחמיא לך מאוד(עפ"י התיאור), היא גיזרה יחסית צמודה לגוף מלמעלה ועד מתחת לקו הירכיים ועוטפת את הטוסיק, מתחת לנק' השמלה מתרחבת (לא עומדת או נפוחה), עם יותר בד ונפילה משוחררת של הבד עד למכפלת. הגיזרה הזאת תדגיש את כל הנתונים לך, ותחמיא גם לגובה שלך. עם קווי חתך אורכיים/ או שמלה חלקה (נותן אורך). בלי הרבה נפח (שמתאים ליותר גבוהות). לא לכולן יש גוף חטוב וטוסיק נאה  וכדאי לנצל ולהדגיש את זה. לגביי הבדים, גם סאטן מט את יכולה, או שיפון או תחרה...אפשר להדגיש את המותן עם חגורה מעניינת..לגביי המחשוף והחזה, נשמע שיתאים לך גם סטרפלס(בצורת לב) או עם כתפיות דקות, ועוד יותר מחשוף לב או וי שייתן אורך. לגביי גודל החזה אפשר שהשמלה תהיה במראה של "פוש אפ" עדין.


----------



## הנהלת הפורומים (2/5/12)

הודעת הבהרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בנות יקרות, 
שימו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שרשור האירוח של *יער נצר*, מעצבת שמלות כלה וערב - מיועד לשאלות ליערה בלבד, ולכן, כדי לשמור על הקשרו ועל נוחות המענה עבור יערה - מספר הודעות הופרדו משרשור זה ושורשרו לשרשור ייעודי לדיונים על שמלות.
אנא , שימרו על הסדר בשרשור זה, והקפידו לשרשר שאלות ליערה בלבד.


----------



## YaaraNetzer (3/5/12)

שלום לכל בנות הפורום! 
אני שמחה להתארח כאן ולענות לכם על שאלות.
אתן מוזמנות להעלות שאלות נוספות במהלך השעתיים הקרובות, אני כאן בשבילכן 
יערה נצר, מעצבת שמלת כלה


----------



## המרחפת (3/5/12)

שלום יערה, 
אמנם השמלה כבר תלויה על הקולב שלי, אך הייתי שמחה לשמוע עם איזה צרור עצות היית שולחת את מי שרק מתחילה את החיפוש אחר שמלה. 

באופן אישי, תפרתי את השמלה אצל תופרת, כיוון שהיא סבתא של החתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. יצאתי לסיבוב בין החנויות כדי לראות בעיניים מה מתאים לי ויושב טוב, אך אני לא מרגישה שקיבלתי עצות של ממש המסבירות מה מתאים למבנה גופי.


----------



## YaaraNetzer (3/5/12)

צרור עצות 
השאלה שלך מאוד כללית..
בכל אופן אני אתן כמה עצות שימושיות לתהליך השיטוטים והחיפושים אחר השמלה המושלמת עבורה.קודם כל כדאי לקבוע סדר גודל של תקציב. עפ"י התקציב אפשר להתכוונן(אם מדובר בהזמנת שמלה מחו"ל, דרך תופרת, מעצב כזה או אחר). אח"כ להתחיל חיפושים מקדימים באינרנט או קטלוגים של שמלות כלה (מתחתנים וכו'..) ולראות לאיזה סגנון אתן מתחברות. בדר"כ הסגנון שרוצים תואם את אופי האירוע. 
אני אתמקד במעצבים. לאחר שהחלטתן מה הכיוון והסגנון הכללי שאתן רוצות.. תבדקו על כמה מקומות המלצות, טווח מחירים וכו.. אחרי שביררתן את כל הנתונים האלו בטלפון- הגיע הזמן להתקשר
כדאי לא להעמיס יותר מידי פגישות באותו היום. זה דבר דיי מעייף וגם מבלבל. גם אני לא ממליצה לראות המון מקומות של שמלות כלה סביב ה5-7 מקומות זה בהחלט סביר...(רק אם לא אהבתן שום דבר/לא התחברתן לכלום, להמשיך ולחפש), בכללי, אם אהבתן את המקומות שראיתן(את השמלות+מחיר+מקום)- תתלבטו בין 2 מקומות שהכי אהבתן.
לגביי השמלה חשוב שתהיה בתקציב שלכן, תחמיא לכן, נוחה, ובעיקר אתן, שאתן רואות את עצמכן מתחתנות בה!!

יערה נצר


----------



## המרחפת (3/5/12)

ואיך לומדים מה מחמיא לנו, 
האם באמת אפשר להסתמך על המלצות המוכרנית בסטודיו?


----------



## YaaraNetzer (6/5/12)

בחירת שמלת הכלה 
היי,
בדר"כ המוכרת בסטודיו לשמלות כלה יודעת מה יחמיא למבנה גופך, היא מכירה את שמלות הכלה ויודעת לאילו מבני גוף היא מחמיאה וכמובן היא רואה המון כלות עם מבני גוף שונים, כך שהיא רכשה את הניסיון והידע הזה.  כמובן שמעצב שמלות הכלה יידע להתאים ולבחור לך את שמלות הכלה המחמיאות לך ביותר (כדאי להיפגש כמובן עםהמעצב/ת)..
לאור ההתעניינות בנושא, כאן בפורום, כתבתי על בחירת שמלת הכלה ועל הגזרות השונות ומבני הגוף השונים בבלוג שלי.
מזמינה אותך ואת כולן לקרוא 
http://yaaranetzer.wordpress.com/

יערה.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (3/5/12)

היי יערה, גזרות לנמוכות 
אילו גזרות מתאימות לכלות נמוכות?

זה נכון ששמלה ארוכה בהכרח מנמיכה?

תודה!


----------



## YaaraNetzer (5/5/12)

שמלות כלה לכלות קטנות  
היי,
הגזרות המחמיאות לכלות נמוכות, הן שמלות עם קווי אורך, כלומר: נפילת בד אורכית,קווי חתך אורכיים, דוגמאות אורכיות וכו'... גזרות A וקלוש מאוד מחמיאות, מבדים "נופלים" ונשפכים יותר כדוגמת שיפונים או תחרות. גם גזרות שיותר קרובות לגוף ויותר צמודות מחמיאות לנמוכות (עם גוף קטן וחטוב). מפתחי מחשוף "ארוכים", כמו מפתח וי ואלמנטים שמדגישים קו אמפייר, כמו פרחים, חריזה, חגורות ועוד.. יעשו חסד.
פחות מומלץ ומחמיא חצאיות נפוחות.

מקווה שעזרתי 
במידה ויש לך עוד שאלות, אשמח לענות..
יערה נצר


----------



## YaaraNetzer (3/5/12)

שמחתי להתארח! 
תודה רבה לכל בנות הפורום, על ההתעניינות והשאלות. שמחתי לעזור!!
האירוח שלי הסתיים, במידה ויש שאלות נוספות בהמשך(ואני כבר רואה שיש..), אשמח לענות מאוחר יותר. יכולות לפנות אליי בכל שאלה גם כאן או בפרטי.

מוזמנות להכנס לבלוג שלי בנושא חתונות My Wedding Day 
http://yaaranetzer.wordpress.com/
מחר אני מעלה פוסט שלם בנושא בחירת שמלת הכלה, והוא יכלול הכל!! בעיקר מה שעדיין לא הספקתן או חשבתן לשאול!

כמובן שאשמח שתבואו אליי לסטודיו... 

יערה נצר
מעצבת שמלות כלה
050-6390178


----------



## yoli (5/5/12)

תודה רבה לך


----------

